

Show HN: We Just Launched Office Delve for Android and iOS - jensen2k

Hey, Office Delve is a new Office product from MS. We just launched our mobile apps today<p>iOS: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;office-delve-for-office-365&#x2F;id969258781?mt=8<p>Android: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.microsoft.delvemobile<p>Would love some feedback on this, questions? Just ask them.<p>Note: It&#x27;s only accessible for Office 365 subscribers
Note 2: I&#x27;m one of the developers
======
on_and_off
The app navigation bar at the botttom of the screen is very clunky on Android.
It is easy to tap the system navigation bar by mistake (which is why the
design guidelines recommand to put the navigation at the top of the screen).

